# Fishbone build



## TheLongTwitch (9/10/15)

Hi fellow vapers!!!

So I thought I'd share my fishbone build as I absolutely adore this RDA!
24g @ 2.5 ID 6wraps = 0.28Ohms
Scottish Roll wicking with slight "tucking" variation that really seems to make a difference.
(at least to me) 
Dripping "Reaper" by The Lungbrewery




As you can see I've tucked the wick into regular position either side and used the other end to tuck between the positive and negative posts either side.
DELICIOUS!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (9/10/15)

Nice build @TheLongTwitch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (9/10/15)

Very nice.


----------

